# Ankle holster question.



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Does anyone make an ankle holster to carry spare magazines? It would be a convenient place to carry them, especially if the gun is on the other ankle.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

Here's one I saw when I was browsing the other day...been thinking about getting one of these myself

DeSantis Concealed Magazine and Knife Ankle Holster


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks. That is what I was looking for. 

I'm right handed so the gun holster goes on the left ankle. 

I'm a little concerned that the clips will hit against the gun--probably not. If it does I could wear it on the outside of the leg but it would mean switching hands to get at the clips.


----------

